

Internet Explorer Must Die - jgfu
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markgibbs/2011/12/16/internet-explorer-must-die/

======
makecheck
Only problem is the recommendation at the end. He wants "everyone who
understands the issues to start boycotting all versions of IE and begin
explaining to their less geeky friends and family why they to should use any
browser other than Internet Explorer". Well great, only that strategy has
already been in effect for years. "Less geeky friends and family" are _not_
the people keeping IE alive right now.

The reason for IE's continued existence is the enterprise. A few years back, a
bunch of companies paid way, way, way too much money to have "web" (read:
Windows-only, IE-only) apps developed. Rather than admit this was a poor
investment and have the apps redone, companies have just been mandating the
use of IE until the end of time. And now that virtual machines are feasible
there isn't even the risk of hardware failure to make them change!

So I give IE at least 10 more years, if not 15. I wouldn't be surprised if it
takes the _retirement_ of certain key managers at all these companies before
anything can change.

